
Journalists to cover your startup story - lindorna
https://reporters.io
======
areed
I would add pricing and explain the benefits of a paid plan over the Try It
Now feature.

~~~
lindorna
Added! "Try now" is a free feature that shows only 3 relevant reporters, while
paid users can get full search results and all contact details.

------
lindorna
Just launched - any feedback highly appreciated!

